# coger



## lazarus1907

Hola,

   Sé que el tema de dónde se usa el verbo "coger" se ha discutido con anterioridad, y he leído algunos mensajes al respecto. Me gustaría extender la lista para incluír otros países que no se hayan mencionado antes.
   Agradecería mucho los comentarios de gente de otros países, así como cualquier corrección que cualquiera considere pertinente. Por ejemplo, he oído que en cuba se usa como en España, pero no lo puedo corroborar.
   Adjunto algunos comentarios que he encontrado en el foro al pie de página.

   I know that the topic of the usage of the verb "coger" has been previously discussed, and I've read some threads about it. I'd like to expand the list to include other countries that have not been mentioned before.
  I´d appreciate any comments from people from other countries, as well as any correction that anyone may consider appropriate. For example, I've heard that in Cuba, it is used like in Spain, but I've got no means to check it.
   See below some comments that I've found in this forum.


In Spain you can use it without problems (Alundra)
In Argentina, the only meaning it has is vulgar,  so be careful using that word here (Eugin)
I hear that in Mexico it also only has a vulgar meaning. When I was in the Domincan Republic it had both a vulgar and normal meaning (SaritaMackita)
In Mexico it seems to have changed over the last 50 years. I hear senior citizens use it in its innocent meaning (as it is used in Spain), but middle-aged people will avoid it if they are speaking politely. If do they use it, it is either with a double meaning or the vulgar meaning. To young people, apparently, it only has the vulgar meaning (Maeron)
Exactly sarita, in Mexico, "coger" is a vulgar word as "f*ck" (Chucho)
Here in Paraguay that word is vulgar, i know that in Argentina and Uruguay it have the same meaning too (Maria Vecinday)
You would be fine using coger in Peru, it doesn't really mean anything (helenkr)
It's true. We use the "coger" for what it really means, even though most people in Peru say "agarrar" instead of coger (gisele73)


----------



## irisheyes0583

In Costa Rica, this is definitely a vulgar word used to mean "to f*ck (someone)", literally...


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias. Ya tengo otro país


----------



## Herenia

En México puedes usar el verbo "coger" de forma vulgar. Pero también se utiliza de manera correcta para agarrar, tomar.
ej.
ella va coger el color rojo


----------



## lazarus1907

Es gracioso, porque el sentido rudo de "coger" se usó en España durante un tiempo en sentido vulgar refiriéndose metafóricamente a las mujeres, al tiempo que se usaba como verbo sin connotaciones sexuales en cualquier ámbito, pero este uso acabó perdiéndose y ahora se sigue utilizando en la acepción original del Latín. Esto es algo que la la mayoría en España ignora por completo. Me pregunto si fue de hecho España la que exportó esta forma de usar el verbo, o si ha ocurrido en ambos continentes casi por casualidad.
Agredecería mucho si alguien pudiera aportar más detalles etimológicos o históricos al respecto.
Gracias


----------



## cachaco

En Colombia todavía se puede "coger" flores sin problemas de conciencia, y hasta se "coge" el bus para ir de un lado al otro, y nos "cogemos" de las manos románticamente. ¿Ven?


----------



## lazarus1907

Herenia, ¿recomendarías a un extranjero que aprendiera y usara este verbo para vivir o estudiar en México? ¿O les advertirías que es muy arriesgado usarlo y les darías alternativas más seguras?


----------



## lazarus1907

cachaco said:
			
		

> En Colombia todavía se puede "coger" flores sin problemas de conciencia, y hasta se "coge" el bus para ir de un lado al otro, y nos "cogemos" de las manos románticamente. ¿Ven?



cachaco, tengo familia en Colombia de hecho (Bogotá), y aún recuerdo la primera vez que nos encontramos en España y alguien usó la palabra "coger". Se acostumbraron rápidamente, claro, pero se pusieron rojos la primera vez que lo oyeron. ¿Es posible que se use de diferente manera en distintas partes de colombia?


----------



## cachaco

Mi estimado lazarus1907, hasta donde yo sé no hay problema con "coger". Pero como los significados de la palabras se internacionalizan, de modo que nosotros tuvimos un "pibe" Valderrama que jugaba muy bien al fútbol sin ser argentino, de repente algunos de mis paisanos se han contagiado y han agarrado a "coger" por otro lado....


----------



## Herenia

Para un extanejor que esta aprendiendo español, claro que si le recomiendo que utilize ese verbo "coger", ya que es la forma correcta como debemos expresarlo. Y también le diría que tiene otro significado que es "el acto sexual", ya que nuestra querida RAE ya la tiene como acepción en la palabra.


----------



## Herenia

perdón: extranjero


----------



## adonis

Chico, aqui en Nicaragua "coger" significa tu ya sabes que en cama. that's the (unsignificant meaning) , and when some people say this word, everyone look at this person with a strange sight. you know what I mean!!!


----------



## Herenia

bueno, eso también depende con que personas te juntes, jejejejejje. Pero yo la utlizo siempre y nadie me mira raro. Es correcto.


----------



## lazarus1907

adonis said:
			
		

> Chico, aqui en Nicaragua "coger" significa tu ya sabes que en cama. that's the (unsignificant meaning) , and when some people say this word, everyone look at this person with a strange sight. you know what I mean!!!



That's exactly what I needed to know   Nicaragua added to the list!
Pues es exactamente lo que quería saber   ¡Nicaragua añadida a la lista!


----------



## lazarus1907

Herenia said:
			
		

> bueno, eso también depende con que personas te juntes, jejejejejje. Pero yo la utlizo siempre y nadie me mira raro. Es correcto.



Es suficiente para mí. Gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

cachaco said:
			
		

> Mi estimado lazarus1907, hasta donde yo sé no hay problema con "coger". Pero como los significados de la palabras se internacionalizan, de modo que nosotros tuvimos un "pibe" Valderrama que jugaba muy bien al fútbol sin ser argentino, de repente algunos de mis paisanos se han contagiado y han agarrado a "coger" por otro lado....



O sea, que tu crees que depende del contexto y las personas con las que se hable, ¿no?


----------



## adonis

Bueno, en esto tienes la razon, depende del contexto y con quien lo hables, no digo que todos entendamos esta palabra con su significado vulgar, sabiendo que si hablas formalmente "coger" significa tomar algo(objeto), pero tambien el uso desmesurado de esta palabra con su significado vulgar hace que solo se incline a lo vulgar y sea chistoso cuando alguien la dice con su significado no vulgar. Bueno, en Nicaragua a como he dicho anteriormente su significado se inclina mas a los vulgar. añademe a esa lista!!!


----------



## borgonyon

En Cuba se usa como en España. No soy cubano, pero mi esposa lo es. También he estado en la bella isla en varias ocasiones. Entre cubanos --ni para los isleños ni para los exiliados-- ese verbo no tiene ningún contexto sexual.

abur


----------



## Herenia

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> O sea, que tu crees que depende del contexto y las personas con las que se hable, ¿no?


si, asi es...


----------



## Lity

No se si alguien hablo por chile, pero aqui coger, significa tomar algo, por ejemplo; Coger un Vaso, tambien podria ser coger un refriado (como agarraste un refriado), pero en el sentido mas vulgar seria cuando dos personas estas teniendo relaciones sexuales.
Pero no se utiliza mucho aqui ese termino.
Idefinitivamente depende del contexto


----------



## jdenson

Herenia said:
			
		

> si, asi es...


An advantage that we Spanish speakers in the United States have is that we don't have to worry about regional speech; we can choose for ourselves. When I use "coger" and an Argentinian friend says, in a shocked voice, "ay, nunca se usa esta palabra en Argentina", I can say "sí, pero no estamos en Argentina ni hablo argentino". 

JD


----------



## duder

Aquí in Ecuador se usa mucho ¨coger¨ y no tiene ninguna connotación vulgar, al menos en los lugares que conozco hasta ahora.


----------



## Marigew

Herenia said:


> En México puedes usar el verbo "coger" de forma vulgar. Pero también se utiliza de manera correcta para agarrar, tomar.
> ej.
> ella va coger el color rojo




En Nicaragua se usa como en Mexico pero jóvenes siempre hacen bromas.

Marigew


----------



## Agente442

Yo tenía una tía que era monja y usaba la palabra "coger" en su acepción de "agarrar" sin ningún disimulo o cargo de conciencia. Obviamente la mutación del significado va conforme al entorno socio-cultural. Sin embargo aun así creo conforme a mi experiencia como hablante nativo de español en México que el 95.76% de la gente en México cuando escucha "coger" inmediatamente se le viene a la mente el tener relaciones sexuales.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Lity said:


> No se si alguien hablo por chile, pero aqui coger, significa tomar algo, por ejemplo; Coger un Vaso, tambien podria ser coger un refriado (como agarraste un refriado), pero en el sentido mas vulgar seria cuando dos personas estas teniendo relaciones sexuales.
> Pero no se utiliza mucho aqui ese termino.
> Idefinitivamente depende del contexto


 
En tu opinión se puede coger un *refriado* en Chile, pero de acuerdo a mi experiencia normalmente se coge un *resfrio*, y por lo tanto se estará *resfriado*.


----------



## luisito mexicano

hola soy de mexico!!!
bueno la palabra "coger", en mexico es considerado como una groceria, no e smuy común escuchar aqui que alguien diga "coger" para algo, utilizamos la palabra "tomar", ya que en la mayoria de america latina "coger" significa " tener sexo", asi que si alguien viene a mexico porfavor no digan "coger"!!, digan "tomar" y sus derivados jeje, ya que si dicen "coger", la gente se les va a quedar viendo feo ehhh!!!!
bueno, les dejo mi correo por si alguien quiere aprender español o tengan dudas, 
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lain*knows/wonders...

Hola. Yo soy de Argentina, y aca coger es la forma vulgar de tener sexo. Hace un tiempo yo volvia en micro de otra ciudad y sube un chabon de 20 años masomenos con la madre, èl venia de españa a visitarla, por lo que escuche, y cada vez que el decia (porque ademas hablaba muy fuerte) "entonces cogi el avion" hasta su madre lloraba de la risa.


----------



## lain*knows/wonders...

* corrijo. La forma vulgar de decir "tener sexo" Se podia llegar a malinterpretar mi expresion. saludos.


----------



## Barbara S.

I've noticed that coger is used in both it's "proper" and vulgar form in Mexico, but not used as often (properly) as in Spain. In Argentina they use "recoger" all the time to mean "coger" as in get or gather up.


----------



## lain*knows/wonders...

Exacto. En argentina a veces usamos "recoger" para decir "levantar", pero no muy a menudo. Ademas, usamos "re" para denotar que algo es "muy.." o "mucho ..."  por ejemplo " el dia esta re-lindo" en lugar de " el dia esta re lindo" entonces si le decis a una chica "te voy a recoger a las 7" te conviene decirle "te voy a buscar a las 7" no sea cosa que entienda que "la vas a re-coger" a las 7 jajajaja


----------



## Betildus

En Chile de más "decentito" a menos, sería:
- Hacer el amor
- Fornicar
- Echar un polvo(ito)
- Echar una cachita
- Echar una cacha
- Culear

Saludos


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá no usamos "coger" de manera vulgar 
Voy a coger un taxi/voy a agarrar un taxi= I'm going to take a taxi.
Pero aquí en los Estados Unidos aprendí con mis amigos Mexicanos que coger"no es tan inocente como en Panamá.

Saludos,


----------



## libre

Yo mas bien creo, que en cuanto a Mexico, depende donde te encuentres....

En el Norte... COGER no es muy comun mas que para hacer alusion a tener sexo en forma vulgar.

Pero por ejemplo, tengo amigos de la Cd. de Mexico que todo el tiempo utilizan la palabra COGER de forma muy natural y para referirse a tomar, asir, agarrar algo..... aun hasta "COGER un resfriado"

asi que creo que no solo varia de pais a pais y no se puede generalizar aun dentro de un mismo pais sino que puede variar hasta en zona, ciudad, etc...


----------



## Sandragoras

Digamos que si están en México, la diferencia la puede hacer una simple "a"... *no es lo mismo "Coger un resfriado" que "Coger a un resfriado".*

Je, je.


----------



## excelsior_f

En Guatemala, casi todos usan coger referente al sexo.

Pero si lo dice una maestra en clase, si aparece en el periódico, o se está hablando en compañía culta, se entiende que es tomar o agarrar.

Saludos.


----------



## argentina84

jdenson said:


> An advantage that we Spanish speakers in the United States have is that we don't have to worry about regional speech; we can choose for ourselves. When I use "coger" and an Argentinian friend says, in a shocked voice, "ay, nunca se usa esta palabra en Argentina", I can say "sí, pero no estamos en Argentina ni hablo argentino".
> 
> JD


 
You are right. That is why when I chat with foreigners I do not blush if they use that word. They don't know it's very vulgar here in Argentina, and besides, I understand what the word means for them..but if you happen to come here....you should not say that word unless you want to sound quite rude. The word we use to make up for "Coger" is "tomar" (take) we say: tomo el colectivo/ I take the bus; te tomo de la mano, etc. The vulgar connotation took over the original meaning of the word in the last decade.


----------



## JBJ

Creo que ya tenías la respuesta argentina, pero yo te confirmo... acá DEFINITIVAMENTE es vulgar... yo pensé que casi el único lugar donde se usaba esa palabra con el sentido de tomar o agarrar era en España, ahora veo que se usa bastante. Pero aca suena muuuuy feo... cuestión de culturas y lenguajes, simplemente...


----------



## Erkek

En lo particular, pienso que depende del contexto en el que se utilice. Definitivamente en mi país, Venezuela depende del contexto. A primera voz se oye mal, con una connotación vulgar del acto sexual. Pero puede variar según la estructura de la oración y según cómo sea usada. Puedes Coger un resfriado, flores, cogerte el dinero que no es tuyo, o cogerte una P... Así de sencillo. En Colombia varía según la región, tal como lo plantearon. Se usa al oeste como verbo "inocente". Para el acto sexual se emplean otros verbos.

Greetings!
I welcome any correction...

D@n


----------



## Jen83

Soy colombiana, exactamente de la regiòn de Santander, y utilizamos el coger como lo expresò cachaco. Es la primera vez que escucho que se use en colombia con doble significado.


----------



## rouko

Hola:
En España también se usa "coger" para describir el acto sexual, pero únicamente entre animales y sin sentido grosero. Por ejemplo: "el toro cogió a la vaca", "el perro cogió a la perra", y siempre es el macho el que "coge" a la hembra.
Un saludo


----------



## danielpablos

en México la verdad es demasiado común usar la palabra coger para referirse a relaciones sexuales y es mas común usar agarrar, tomar, sujetar o recoger según sea el caso. saludos =)


----------



## adrianaxle

Lity said:


> No se si alguien hablo por chile, pero aqui coger, significa tomar algo, por ejemplo; Coger un Vaso, tambien podria ser coger un refriado (como agarraste un refriado), pero en el sentido mas vulgar seria cuando dos personas estas teniendo relaciones sexuales.
> Pero no se utiliza mucho aqui ese termino.
> Idefinitivamente depende del contexto


 

Entonces puedo utilizar coger para decir "pick up" o "take" sin la  preocupada que alguien me malentendiera si no hablo de personas? (en Chile)


----------



## Janis Joplin

libre said:


> Yo mas bien creo, que en cuanto a Mexico, depende donde te encuentres....
> 
> En el Norte... COGER no es muy comun mas que para hacer alusion a tener sexo en forma vulgar.
> 
> Pero por ejemplo, tengo amigos de la Cd. de Mexico que todo el tiempo utilizan la palabra COGER de forma muy natural y para referirse a tomar, asir, agarrar algo..... aun hasta "COGER un resfriado"
> 
> asi que creo que no solo varia de pais a pais y no se puede generalizar aun dentro de un mismo pais sino que puede variar hasta en zona, ciudad, etc...



De acuerdo, en Juárez evitamos usar esa palabra y la sustituímos por agarrar o tomar.  Sólo la oímos a personas que vienen de fuera quienes si se quedan a residir por acá, tarde que temprano dejan de usarla.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Aca te pongo un chiste, un peruano llega a Buenos Aires y al salir del hotel le dice al portero ¿cómo puedo hacer para coger un taxi? y el portero le dice "Y che, por el caño de escape..."


----------



## mavasaso

hola, soy de Bolivia y también nosotros usamos el verbo coger para referirnos a relaciones sexuales.


----------



## INFOJACK

En Venezuela es agarrar, pero depende del contexto podría significar tirar/follar.


----------



## sal62

Damas y caballeros, dado que la fuente de confusión se genera fundamentalmente por el uso casi exclusivo que le damos en Argentina al término coger, les quiero aclarar un par de cosas que creo que serán útiles.
1) A pesar del uso exclusivo que le damos, no menos cierto es que casi todos conocemos el uso habitual en otros países, por lo que nadie (casi) va a malentender su significado, a lo sumo alguna sonrisa pícara en algunas frases puntuales, tales como: La cogí a Susana en la avenida Corrientes. Solo suena simpático a nuestros oídos.
2) En lugar de  de coger, utilizamos habitualmente recoger o tomar,  ejemplos: tomamos un taxi o la recogí a susana en la avenida Corrientes.
3) Debo confesar que el uso de recoger, también tiene una connotación sexual en determinadas circunstancias.
4) También es cierto que frases como la siguiente: La mujer fue tomada violentamente y llevada al lecho; tiene un fuerte tono sexual 
Después de leer el post, me pone muy contento  el no ser los únicos que usamos la mencionada palabra.


----------



## Alec Haskins

This is a difficult Spanish word for foreigners, I would teach them to use a different word with the same meaning - tomar, agarrar. If you add up the number of Spanish speaking inhabitants that take this word for its sexual meaning - well the odds are that foreigners will "screw" it!

AH


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

sal62 said:


> Después de leer el post, me pone muy contento  el no ser los únicos que usamos la mencionada palabra.



Ni mucho menos.
En México, dicho verbo *sólo *tiene esa connotación.


----------



## maxpapic

lazarus1907 said:


> When I was in the Domincan Republic it had both a vulgar and normal meaning (SaritaMackita)



Soy dominicano, y disiento. Yo diría que no es sexual para nosotros.


----------



## Spug

maxpapic said:


> Soy dominicano, y disiento. Yo diría que no es sexual para nosotros.



Por si sirve de algo... creo que pasa lo mismo en Puerto Rico. Obviamente no soy hablante nativo del español, pero mi ex-esposa es puertorriqueña ("de la isla") y viví varios años en una comuninidad mayormente puertorriqueña. Aquí están unas oraciones muy típicas que se pueden oir en el español puertorriqueño.

"Mañana cojo libre." (I'm off work tomorrow; I have the day off tomorrow.)

"Eso me cogió de sorpresa." (That took me by surprise; that surprised me.)

(Perdón) "Cogieron a tu hermano de pendejo." (Your brother got played; they took your brother for a sucker.)

"¿Dónde cojo la guagua para Nueva York?" ("Where do I catch the bus to New York?")

... y así por el estilo.

Ninguna de estas oraciones tiene connotaciones sexuales.

Espero que algunos foreros boricuas confirmen lo que digo o que me corrijan... saludos.


----------



## maxpapic

Spug said:


> Por si sirve de algo... creo que pasa lo mismo en Puerto Rico. Obviamente no soy hablante nativo del español, pero mi ex-esposa es puertorriqueña ("de la isla") y viví varios años en una comuninidad mayormente puertorriqueña. Aquí están unas oraciones muy típicas que se pueden oir en el español puertorriqueño.
> 
> "Mañana cojo libre." (I'm off work tomorrow; I have the day off tomorrow.)
> 
> "Eso me cogió de sorpresa." (That took me by surprise; that surprised me.)
> 
> (Perdón) "Cogieron a tu hermano de pendejo." (Your brother got played; they took your brother for a sucker.)
> 
> "¿Dónde cojo la guagua para Nueva York?" ("Where do I catch the bus to New York?")
> 
> ... y así por el estilo.
> 
> Ninguna de estas oraciones tiene connotaciones sexuales.
> 
> Espero que algunos foreros boricuas confirmen lo que digo o que me corrijan... saludos.



Todas esas oraciones se entienden exactamente igual en Quisqueya. Pero tengo una amiga cubana que me afirma que no es lo mismo en su país.


----------



## Spug

Gracias, maxpapic. Y uno más... un refrán muuuuuy típico de Puerto Rico: _El que no coge consejo no llega a viejo_.  

Cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## VíquezdePuás

En Costa Rica se puede usar de la forma vulgar y la no vulgar. Si alguién dijera ''Mae, coja esa vara'' se sabría automáticamente que no quiere decir algo vulgar.


----------



## bravefish

Interesante. Bueno, en resumen:

En el Pacifico Sudamericano (de sur a norte- Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Colombia) la palabra coger se usa con su acepción normal (original), sin tener un sentido sexual o vulgar.

Ya entrando a Centro América, empieza a cambiar. En Panamá todavía se mantiene su acepción original. El país vecino al norte, Costa Rica, se usa de amabas maneras. Y sigue así, una mezcla, hasta México donde ya es una palabra vulgar y ya no tiene su acepción original.

En el Cono Sur (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay) excepto Chile, se entiende de manera sexual o vulgar. Igualmente en Bolivia. En Venezuela parece que es parecido a Costa Rica, donde se entiende y se usa de ambas maneras dependiendo del contexto.

En el las islas del Caribe (Cuba, Puerto Rico, y la República Dominicana) la palabra tiene su acepción original y no tiene esa concitación negativa o vulgar.


----------

